
User Experience Matters: What Entrepreneurs Can Learn From Objectified – GigaOM - jasonlbaptiste
http://gigaom.com/2010/01/03/objectified-design/
======
ScottWhigham
The website is here: <http://www.objectifiedfilm.com/>. I missed the PBS
showing and, unfortunately, the blog/site doesn't have any new info regarding
when it will show again.

------
mixmax
Interesting that a lot of what he is saying goes against the "release early,
release often" mantra. Good design takes time and is hard to change once
you've released. I'm not passing judgement, just observing.

~~~
richcollins
Absolutely not. Releasing frequently gives you the best chance of knowing
whether or not your design actually does cause the "of course factor"

~~~
jamesbritt
How so? If a site's UI keeps changing in me I'm going to get pretty annoyed
unless each step is a clear improvement.

~~~
richcollins
With properly split testing, your individual UI won't change until there is a
measurable improvement for a group using a UI other than yours. Of course this
rarely happens in practice because there is typically a single UX person
rather than a few trying different things.

